# FFl question



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Can any of you FFL's give me an idea as to what dealer cost is on the following?

Ruger 77/22 VBZ Win. .22 Mag.

SS with 24" barrel and laminated stock. 

I have one that is NIB. 

Thanks!


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i am not an ffl but i do know ruger gives there dealers about a 34% cost break


----------

